# Replace OEM rotors, put them on a lathe, or keep them?



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 1, 2009)

My 2002 Jetta Wagen GLS (2.0 L gasoline) is need of replacement brakes. The car has 69K miles on it and the brake pads and rotors are original OEM. I have already purchased the pads I want but am having trouble deciding what to do with the rotors. Looking on Advance Auto Parts, if I just buy new ones, I then have to decide on the cheap Wearever rotor ($35 for front, $16 for rear), medium grade Wagner rotor ($55 for front, $35 for rear) or go with the so called premium Beck/Arnley rotor which seems to only be available for the front at $89. 

Alternatively, I could take the OEM rotors off and go take them to a local shop that would be willing to machine them on a lathe for $30 each rotor. 

I could also just keep the orignals on there and change the brake pads easily. I could pull a couple off to check their condition but I won't be measuring their thickness or checking for runout so this would just be an amateur visual inspection and such. I do believe the original VW rotors are probably the best ones to use. I seriously wonder about the cheap ones, thinking you will probably get warping and pulsations after a year or two on those, but I can't say for sure. I do not want to buy another set of OEM from the dealer for $100 each. 

Any thoughts or experience on this issue?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Cheap Chines junk is cheap Chines junk. 

The original rotors are probably too thin to turn. 

http://www.autohausaz.com/search/pr...e & Wheel Hub&[email protected] Disc/Brake Rotor


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 1, 2009)

You are right that they might be too thin to turn and then the shop would decide not to do them. What about just leaving them on there? The OEM motors have to be as rock solid as any I could buy and I should be able to get 100K+ miles out of them. Anyone out there have any experience using the original rotors for an exteneded time period?


----------



## stephen9666 (Nov 14, 2009)

If you do replace the rotors, I would recommend spending a little more to get rotors with an anti-rust coating on the hat and vanes. I know Raybestos and Centric offer rotors like that. I recently did the brakes on one of my cars and now I regret not getting a rotor with the anti-rust paint. 

$30 per rotor to turn them isn't a very good price. Most auto parts stores turn rotors off the car. I think it was $12 - $15 when I checked recently. I went with new rotors instead, since they were only $27 each. 

Check Rock Auto and Amazon for rotors, too. I ended up getting my pads and rotors from Amazon, as they had the best price shipped on the parts I wanted. 

Also, if you're going to buy from Advance, make sure to order online with a coupon code. Two good ones are VISA and RETMENOT123


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Nov 1, 2009)

Auto parts stores turn rotors? REALLY? Which ones?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

If your rotors have developed a wear ridge (a fingernail thick or thicker) at the outer or inner edge they're worn out. 

It doesn't make any difference who made them or how much they cost new. Worn out is worn out. 

Because of the cost of machining, the low cost of replacement, and the fact that very few used rotors have the wear thickness to be cut and met thickness spec, rotors are not worth machining. 

If you need new rotors, I've found that Meyle sell very high quality plated replacement rotors that you can buy fairly inexpensively. You can buy fronts and rears for between $25 and $35 each, and you can get free shipping from several companies on the Internet.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

I've gone with Autohaus AZ for the last three brake jobs I've done (take care of my kids' cars too:what....good OEM quality..not Chinese junk (and I don't mean their boats!)...decent prices and free shippin for $50 orders...so no need to worry about shippin heavy rotors.


----------



## stephen9666 (Nov 14, 2009)

The_Dark_Knight said:


> Auto parts stores turn rotors? REALLY? Which ones?


 If memory serves, it was Advance and O'Reilly Auto Parts.


----------

